# Fake Cohiba piramides?



## talisker10

Was gifted this by a friend, whose daughter got these at the Cohiba factory in Havana. The band immediately raised my suspicion. I have absolutely no experience with Cohibas. What say you?


----------



## Cletus

From CubanCigarWebsite:

Standard Band G 
2012 on - initially for the Piramides Extra, with other cigars starting mid-2014 
Embossed, with hologram strips top and bottom, as well as on the central logo.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

talisker10 said:


> Was gifted this by a friend, whose daughter got these at the Cohiba factory in Havana. The band immediately raised my suspicion. I have absolutely no experience with Cohibas. What say you?


I have never heard of someone purchasing a fake at a factory or government authorized store.
That being said the band looks concerning to say the least.
Are you going to smoke it?
I am curious as all hell to hear your thoughts.
I have smoked quite a few Fakes purchased in situations similar to yours.
Many of them better IMHO than the most expensive non Cubans.:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Definitely fake.


----------



## Three Lions

The band is 100% fake for sure.


----------



## Cigary

It surely looks like a fake especially with the band being what it is... My bigger concern is if it's counterfeit the only person who knows what's inside of it is the counterfeiter in which I've heard too many stories as to what is put inside those fake cigars. Understand that if they went to all of that trouble to make it a fake do you think they cared one little bit what they stuffed it with? In my opinion... I wouldn't smoke it.


----------



## Rondo

Time to break out the dissection kit.


----------



## bpegler

Here's a genuine one, for reference:


----------



## George007

fake.


----------

